# Calling All Cosmos Purple GTO Owners!!



## gto_grl1982 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am trying to locate anybody that has one! So, if you have a cosmos purple gto please respond to this thread with a lil info (when you bought it, current miles, manual or auto, and mods) on your car and your location! They are rare! The only one I have ever seen in person is mine! There have been several other gto owners to tell me the same thing...the only one that they have seen in person is mine. I know the barbados blue is even more rare, but I prefer mine over it though. No offense to anyone. I love the gto in general! It's a beautiful car! Thanks! 

My car info:

Bought my gto in June 2011.
Has 24,900 miles on it.
Manual
No mods just yet...still stock, but hope to put a supercharger and a few other mods on it eventually!
I'm from Somerset, Kentucky!

Can't wait to hear from you all!


----------

